# Horde/Allianz Realmbevölkerung



## Diman (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

weiß einer wo ich nachschauen kann wie die Horde/Allianz Bevölkerung auf dem Realms ist?
Google hab ich auch schon versucht finde aber nichts Nützliches.
Ich will evt. den Realm wechseln wegen den Arenawartezeiten und ich möchte nicht auf einen der Allianz 80% Horde 20% hat.

Danke im Vorraus
Gruß Diman


----------



## d1ckb31n (19. März 2008)

hi, 

guck mal unter http://www.warcraftrealms.com/
Dort gibt es zu jedem Realm eine Angabe bzgl. der Verteilung Ally:Horde

Unter Realmdata --> EU Realm Stats findest du eine Liste aller EU Realms, dort kannst du dann
nach Servertyp bzw. Verhältnis Ally:Horde sortieren.

Da die Statistikdaten von den Spielern ermittelt werden (Addon CensusPlus) sind natürlich nicht 
alle Realm gleich aktuell. Am besten suchst du dir einen mit einem niedrigen Verhältnis und "grünen
Zahlen". (Ampelsystem: Rot - selten aktualisiert; Grün - oft aktualisiert)


----------



## Diman (19. März 2008)

d1ckb31n schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> guck mal unter http://www.warcraftrealms.com/
> Dort gibt es zu jedem Realm eine Angabe bzgl. der Verteilung Ally:Horde
> ...



Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Shrukan (19. März 2008)

Ich hab mir das gerade mal angeguckt... folgende Situation auf Taerar:

Online Date:  	2006-04-28
Total Characters: 	4,002
Showing Guild: 	All
Total Alliance: 	3,934 - 98%
Total Horde: 	68 - 2%
A to H Ratio: 	57.9 : 1
Activity Ratio: 	6 : 1

find ich schon krass ^^
das kann irgendwie gar net stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das gerade mal angeguckt... folgende Situation auf Taerar:
> 
> Online Date:  	2006-04-28
> Total Characters: 	4,002
> ...




von welcher seite haste das denn? von wcrealms? die funtzt nämlich immer ziemlich gut



LG


----------



## d1ckb31n (19. März 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das gerade mal angeguckt... folgende Situation auf Taerar:
> 
> Online Date:  	2006-04-28
> Total Characters: 	4,002
> ...



Kein Wunder...

Die Horde Daten wurden innerhalb der letzten 30 Tage nur einmal aktualisiert. Die der Allys 37 mal....
http://www.warcraftrealms.com/census.php?serverid=672

Wie gesagt, die Leben ja von den Nutzerdaten und wenn keiner das Addon auf Hordeseite nutzt, wirds wohl so bleiben...


----------



## smutje (19. März 2008)

http://okoloth.blogspot.com/2007/11/realm-...ember-2007.html

hier ist nochmal eine andere Statistik ... ich frag mich allerdings, warum sowas nicht direkt von Blizzard veröffentlicht wird... 
weiß Jmd. ob das mal im offiziellen Forum thematisiert wurde - habe mit der SuFu da nix gefunden?


----------



## sakshmi (19. März 2008)

guckst du hier: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/30/realms

meinst du sowas?


----------



## d1ckb31n (19. März 2008)

sakshmi schrieb:


> guckst du hier: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/30/realms
> 
> meinst du sowas?



sicher das die Werte stimmen?
Laut den Listen sind in meiner Gilde nur 10 Member...
Das stimmt definitiv nicht. Ich denke dort werden nur die erfasst, 
die BLASC verwenden oder irre ich mich da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (19. März 2008)

Du hast es erfasst, im Grunde funktioniert es halt ungefähr genau so wie census+

//Rafa


----------



## Arkoras (19. März 2008)

d1ckb31n schrieb:


> sicher das die Werte stimmen?
> Laut den Listen sind in meiner Gilde nur 10 Member...
> Das stimmt definitiv nicht. Ich denke dort werden nur die erfasst,
> die BLASC verwenden oder irre ich mich da?
> ...



Jo, denke auch das da nur die aufgezeichnet werden


----------



## d1ckb31n (19. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, im Grunde funktioniert es halt ungefähr genau so wie census+
> 
> //Rafa



Wobei Census+ alle erfasst egal ob BLASC oder nicht.


----------



## Raefael (19. März 2008)

Richtig, scheint etwas falsch rüber gekommen zu sein.

//Rafa


----------



## smutje (19. März 2008)

d1ckb31n schrieb:


> Wobei Census+ alle erfasst egal ob BLASC oder nicht.



Hää... nee, oder - bei Census werden doch auch nur die Spieler aufgeführt, die das entsprechende Addon nutzen?!


----------



## Raefael (20. März 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> Hää... nee, oder - bei Census werden doch auch nur die Spieler aufgeführt, die das entsprechende Addon nutzen?!


Nein, census zählt einfach alle auf dem Server anwesende Spieler. Kann man sehr gut sehen wenn man den verbose Mode einschaltet bevor man einen scan macht.

//Rafa


----------



## theriggiboy (20. März 2008)

huch auf onyxia 10mille chars?^^


----------



## Raefael (20. März 2008)

Knapp 12.000 Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (20. März 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Nein, census zählt einfach alle auf dem Server anwesende Spieler. Kann man sehr gut sehen wenn man den verbose Mode einschaltet bevor man einen scan macht.
> 
> //Rafa



ups ... jetzt hab ich (glaub ich ) geschnallt wie Ihr das meintet .. tja, erst denken dann posten beim nächsten mal *hüstel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmerer (20. März 2008)

E sind immer mehr Allianzler als Hordler.
Und sollten mal doch mehr Hordler auf dem Server sein dann sind es nicht viel mehr als Allys.

Trotzdem verliert Ally immer auf den BG's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (20. März 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> ups ... jetzt hab ich (glaub ich ) geschnallt wie Ihr das meintet .. tja, erst denken dann posten beim nächsten mal *hüstel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kein Thema.
Solche Fragen beantworte ich hundert mal lieber als die tausendste Umfrage zu lesen welche Skillung / Klasse die beste ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> E sind immer mehr Allianzler als Hordler.
> Und sollten mal doch mehr Hordler auf dem Server sein dann sind es nicht viel mehr als Allys.
> 
> Trotzdem verliert Ally immer auf den BG's
> ...



Tjo,  selbst schuld, wenn Du unbedingt nen Baumkuschler spielen mußt ^^


----------



## Diman (20. März 2008)

Ich wollte ungefähre Zahlen wissen. Ich will nicht auf einen Server der 1000 Hordler und 10000 Allianzer hat. Wo man halben Tag damit verbringt eine Gruppe zu suchen um in die Instanz zu gehen.

Aber die Seiten, welche gepostet worden sind helfen mir schon weiter.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. April 2009)

tjo die seiten helfen leider nicht weiter da sie nicht aktuell sind. ne wirklich genaue statistik würde mich auch mal interessieren da ich vorhabe den server zu wechseln und auch auf nen server möchte der mindestens ausgeglichen ist.


----------

